# الجمعية العربية لخبراء السلامة والصحة المهنية(ArabQosh)



## tamer safety (19 أكتوبر 2011)

التعريف بالجمعية 
تمثل الجمعية العربية لخبراء السلامة والصحة المهنية(ArabQosh) جهة عربية عالمية لجودة العمل والتعليم والتدريب والتطوير والبحث والأستشارات وتقديم المساعدة والارشاد فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة وتضم اعضاء منتسبين اليها وملتزمين بالمعايير الوطنية والدولية التى تضعها الجمعية لضمان أفضل نوعية من التدريب والاداء بأشكالة المختلفة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة و كشرط لتطوير عملية ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامة المهنية بمختلف جزئياتها سواء داخل جمهورية مصر العربية او الوطن العربى.
مجالات عمل الجمعية :
•	مجال ادارة السلامة .
•	مجال ادارة الصحة المهنية . 
•	مجال ادارة المخاطر والكوارث والازمات. 
•	مجال ادارة البيئة .
•	مجال ادارة الاطفاء.
•	مجال ادارة الجودة.
•	مجال ادارة الامن.
•	مجال ادارة سلامة الغذاء.
سياستنا :
تعميق الأثر ورفع الوعى ونشر ثقافة السلامة ليكون الوطن العربى الرائد فى هذا المجال وننافس بها الدول الاخرى التى سبقتنا فى هذا المجال .
اختيار مدربين ذو مستويات عالية متقدمة ومتميزة كل فى مجال تخصصة.
توفير وامداد سوق العمل بكفاءات عالية من الافراد المدربين للعمل فى الوطن العربى وفى مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة والجودة وسلامة الغذاء والامن .
توثيق الشهادات التدريبية ووجود مرجعية كبيرة لها مما يسهل البحث والتحرى عن اصل الشهادات ويؤكد صحة الشهادات المقدمة للعمل بها فى الشركات.
رؤيتنا :
هو الترقى للوصول الى أعلى المستويات فى مجال ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة والجودة والاطفاء والامن وسلامة الغذاء والارتقاء بالجودة والتدريب الخاص بها للوصول الى أمن وسلامة العاملين فى القطاعات المختلفة لتفادى الحوادث ومنع الخسائر الناتجة عن عدم وجود سلامة بالمنشأت. 
رسالتنا :
من خلال مسئوليتنا الاجتماعية تقوم الجمعية العربية لخبراء ومحترفى السلامة والصحة المهنية (ArabQosh) تقدم خدماتها للمشتركين بها على اعلى المستويات من الجودة والتى تلبى احتياجتها من الخدمات التدريبية والخدمات العامة والخدمات الخيرية لكافى الاعضاء على حد سواء وذلك من خلال دورات تدربيبة ومؤتمرات معارض وندوات متخصصة فى هذا المجال وخدمة المجتمع الموجودة بها من خلال التوعية ونشر ثقافة السلامة (سلامة الطفل- سلامة المنزل – سلامة طريق).
فتح باب الاشتراك الى :
اشتراك المعاهد و المراكزالتدريبية المتخصصة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة وكافة الدول العربية .
عضوية الاعضاء من خلال التزامهم الكامل بتطبيق معايير جودة العمل والاداء والتدريب والتطوير المستمر لتلك المعايير .
الاشتراك والعضوية :
تفتح الجمعية باب العضوية لكل العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة والاطفاء والجودة والأمن وكل التخصصات وكذلك المعاهد والمراكز التدريبية المتخصصة داخل مصر وخارجها على ان يلتزم العضو بكافة المعايير الاخلاقية والمهنية التى وضعتها الجمعية كأساس للعمل المهنى المتميز.
يحق للجمعية الغاء عضوية فى الحالات الاتية :
ممن يثبت عدم التزامة بمعايير الجمعية
عدم التجديد السنوى .
اهداف الجمعية :
•	توفير المناخ المهنى الاحترافى للكوادر العاملة فى جميع التخصصات وتأهيلها للوصول الى مستويات عالية تلبى المعايير العالمية 
•	سد النقص فى الايدى العاملة المتخصصة المدربة مهنيا والمؤهلة لادارة هذة التخصصات .
•	السلامة شرط من شروط الترقى والتوظيف.
•	رفع معايير التدريب سواء من قبل المدربين أو المراكز والمعاهد التدريبية وفقا لنظم الجودة العالمية حتى نتمكن من توفير المحتويات العلمية الحديثة وايضا توفير المدربين المحترفين القادرين على ايصال المعلومة الى المتدرب.
•	منح الدرجات والشهادات المهنية رفيعه المستوى لتلبية تطلعات العاملين فى هذة التخصصات كتأهيل مهنى رفيع معتمد يساعدهم على ايجاد الوظائف المناسبة لقدراتهم وايضا توفير الايدى العاملة المهنية.
•	جمع اكبر قدر من المختصين والمهتمين فى التخصصات المتوفرة تحت مظلة الجمعية فى مؤتمرات وندوات ومعارض لتقديم اوراق عمل وابحاث وتوصيات تساهم فى تحريك هذة التخصصات للوصول الى المعايير الدولية وايضا ايجاد حلول يمكن تبنيها من قبل ا الادارات الحكومية والخاصة داخل الوطن العربى.
•	عمل كتيبات حول مفهوم السلامة وما يندرج عنها للزائر والجمهور والعمال والمصنعين .
•	امداد الموارد البشرية بالمهارات من شأنها رفع مستوى اداءها ومستوى المهنة وفقا لاخر التطورات العالمية والمواصفات الدولية فى مجالاتنا .
•	نشر احدث المعلومات حول مجالات العمل الجمعية .
•	تدريب مدربين ذو كفاءات عالية فى مجالات عمل الجمعية واصدار شهادات لهم معتمدة من الجمعية .
الاستفادة من انشطة الجمعية :
o	المساعدة فى توفير وظيفة عمل مناسبة لكل خبرة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة.
o	تأهيل الغير منضمين لمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة الى هذا المجال او اىوظيفة بهذا المجال.
o	نشر ثقافة الوعى .
o	تأهيل الاعضاء ليصبحوا الاكثر تميزا كل عضو فى مجالة من خلال الدورات التدريبية المجانية او المخفضة .
o	تبادل الخبرات.
o	الاشتراك بالمؤتمرات والندوات والمعارض بما يخصص تخصصات الجمعية .
o	متابعة الشهادات.
o	اصدار الشهادات
o	عقد ندوات
o	اصدار مجلة دورية.
خدمات عامة :
حج وعمرة 
رحلات ترفيهية
نظام علاجى .
خدمات خيرية :
كفالة يتيم- مساعدة محتاجين
الفئات المرشحة للعضوية داخل وخارج مصر .
العاملين فى مجال سلامة : الاغذية والمياة والزراعة والنفط والغاز ,.... والخ .
العاملين فى مجال الاطفاء 
العاملين فى مجال ادارة المخاطر والكوارث والازمات
العاملين فى مجال الامن للمنشاأت 
العاملين فى مجال التدريب للأمن والسلامة والبيئة .
المعاهد التدريبية الخاصة والعامة المتخصصة بتقديم برامج التعليم الاحترافى والمهنى فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة
المدارس او كليات التعليم المهنى (تجارى – ادارى – تقنى – صناعى ....)
الجهات والمؤسسات التى تعنى بصناعة التدريب وتطوير مناهجة.
المراكز البحثية.
الجامعات والهيئات العلمية ومراكز البحث والدراسات التابعه لها .
انواع العضويات :
عضو عامل 
مدرب محترف
استشارى
خبير
مدرب معتمد
صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/groups/arabqosh/?ref=ts 
للمتابعة والاتصال بنا :
المقر الرئيسى :
الاسكندرية – 
لوران -673 طريق الحرية – برج والى 
www.ArabQosh.org
مدير التدريب بالجمعية 
تامرعبدالله شراكى


----------



## tamer safety (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*( منحة مجانية ) بشهادة معتمدة من الجمعية العربية لخبراء و محترفى السلامة بالاسكندرية*

انطلاقا من مبدأ الجمعية فقد قمنا نحن الجمعية العربية لخبراء ومحترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية ArabQoshالمشهرة برقم5827 لعام2011 والتي تمثل جهة عربية عالمية لجودة العمل والتعليم والتدريب والتطوير والبحث والاستشارات لتقديم المساعدة والبحث والارشاد في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة.
ومن اهم مبادئها:
تعميق الأثر ورفع الوعي ونشر ثقافة السلامة والحفاظ علي البيئة.
و أن توفير بيئة العمل الآمنة من المخاطر المختلفة ورفع مستوى كفاءة ووسائل الوقاية سيؤدي بلا شك إلى الحد من الإصابات والأمراض المهنية وحماية العاملين والمنشأت من الحوادث، وأن السلامة والصحة المهنية هما المجال الأمثل للتعاون وتضافر جهود المجتمع بكل أفراده من أجل تحقيق مجتمع السلامة والرقي والرفاهية ،وذلك بما يؤدي في هذا المجال من دور فعال في حماية الطاقة البشرية في جميع مجالات العمل و أفراد المجتمع عامة, مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاجية وبالتالي زيادة الدخل الوطني الذي لا يتحقق إلا بالإنتاج الوفير والسليم . وفعالا في التطور والتقدم والرقي في تنفيذ مفاهيم السلامة والصحة المهنية بالأساليب الصحية العالمية المتطورة. 
هدفنا :
-	توفير بيئة عمل اَمنة خالية من المخاطر و الحوادث المختلفة .
-	الحد من الاًصابات و الأمراض المهنية و حماية العاملين .
-	رفع مستوى كفاءة العاملين بالمؤسسة .
-	تحسين زيادة مستوى الانتاج و دفع القوة الاقتصادية للمنشاءات .
بناءاً عليه قررت الجمعية منح عدد 25 من مفتشى مكاتب السلامة من محافظتى الاسكندرية و البحيرة ( منحة مجانية ) بشهادة معتمدة من الجمعية العربية 
يقوم بالقائها المحاضر/محمد البغدادلي
•	محاضر معتمد من الاوشا الامريكيه فى الصناعات العامة
•	محاضر معتمد من الاوشا الامريكيه فى صناعة الإنشاءات
•	محاضر معتمد من الناسب الأمريكية
•	محاضر معتمد من NEHA فى مجال سلامة الغذاء
•	استشارى سلامة معتمد من شركة RINA ITALY للجودة
•	رئيس مجلس ادارة اوشا الشرق الاوسط
•	رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية العربية لخبراء ومحترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية
•	رئيس مجلس ادارة high trade gr oup
•	رئيس الاتحاد العربي للسلامة والصحة المهنية 
كما سيتم منحهم امتيازات خاصة من الجمعية ووضع السيرة الذاتية لهم على موقع الجمعية 
لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال على الارقام التالية :- 
موبايل : 01003518000 - 01004415852
تليفون 03/9547088 
فاكس 03/5783473

الاسكندرية - لوران -673 طريق الحرية – برج والى
فرع الكويت:مركزالحرير للأعمال- ش احمدالجابر بناية البنك التجاري
زورو موقعنا على الانترنت 
Arab Qosh
أو المراسلة على العنوان التالى 
[email protected]
[email protected]
مدير التدريب 
تامر عبدالله شراكى 

Arab Qosh


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي تامر
حسب ما فهمت من خلال البروشور
فالجمعية عبارة عن مركز تدريبي خاص مشهر باسم الجمعية العربية
ولتكون الجمعية معتمدة عربياً بشكل رسمي يجب ان يكون هناك تصريح من منظمة العمل العربية
وهذا التصريح لم يعطى إلا لعدة مركز بموجب بروتوكولات يتم الموافقة عليها من قبل مؤتمر وزراء العمل العرب
وهذه المراكز الرسمية هي:
المعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية بدمشق
المركز العربي للثقافة العمالية وبحوث العمل في الجزائر
المركز العربي للتأمينات الاجتماعية في الخرطوم
المركز العربي لتنمية الموارد البشرية في ليبيا
المركز العربي لادارة العمل والتشغيل في تونس
وتستطيعون رؤيتها على رابط منظمة العمل العربية:

http://www.alolabor.org/final/index.php

لذا يرجى توضيح وبيان جهات اعتمادات الجمعية الرسمية

أرجو ألا اكون قد أثقلت عليكم
مع تحياتي


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مباااااااااااااااااااااارك


----------



## tamer safety (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتماد الجمعية العربية لضمان الجودة فى التعليم*

*السلام عليكم *
*السيد المهندس المحترم / غسان خليل
أود فى البداية تقدم الشكر على متابعتكم الدائمة لنا و توجيه النصائح لنا و الاثناء علينا حين نجتهد و هذا ما يسعدنا دائما و إن كنا مقصرين بالمنتدى ذو السمعة الطيبة و لما يتواجد من اسماء لامعة و شخصيات محترمة 
*و *إن كنت أخطاب هذه العقول المتفتحة الرائعة و الخبرات الفائقة فلن أكون مسوق لجهة عادية أو متكررة ،،،، أو تحمل مطامع مالية او تلهث للحصول على مجرد المال ..
بالاضافة الى أن سمعتى بين أوساط العمل التى أتشرف بالعمل بينها منذ أكثر من 10 سنوات 
و كما تعرف استاذى الفاضل غسان أننى مسئول أو مشرف عن بعض المنتديات و المواقع بعضها للعمل و بعضها مجاملات لم استطيع رفضها من اجل بعض الاساتذه الذى لهم فضل علىً و لمل وصلت اليه فى مجال الأمن و السلامة و كل هذا و أكثر كان سبباً لتواجدى ببعض للاشراف أو العمل به و هذا ( بدون مقابل ) هذا فقط من أجل ايمانى بالله و ايمانى برسالة عملى ( إجعل السلامة أسلوب حياتك )
لا تستغرب كان هذا الشعار الذى من أجله تم تأسيس الجمعية و التى أتشرف بأن أكون رئيس لجنة التدريب 
*لقد رفعت صورة اعتماد الجمعية لضمان الجودة فى التعليم و ليس شهادة ايزو 9001 
و ايضاً اريد الاشارة إلى أن رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية هو الدكتور / محمد البغدادلى 
و طبعا كل من يعمل فى مجال السلامة يعرف من هو كما أنه محاضر معتمد من عدة جهات 

يمكنم الاطلاع على السيرة الذاتية له من خلال الانترنت أو صفحه الجمعية أو الموقع على الانترنت 
أنها ليست مركز تدريب أخى الفاضل فأنا لا أعمل مع مركز تدريب !!!!!!!
:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:

أردت فقط أن أوضح الصورة و سأضع رابط بعض صور كارينهات اعضاء مجلس ادارة الجمعية و أعضاء الجمعية أيضاً و يمكنم زيارة الجمعية فى الاسكندرية أو فرع الكويت 
كما ان اسمها الجمعية العربية و تم التخطيط لعمل فرعين كل عام فى بلدين مختلفين وجارى إن شاء الله فتح فرع السعودية و أول العام الجديد فى دولة قطر 
أرجو أن أكون أوضحت الصورة كاملة و شكرا على سعة صدركم لنا 
كما أرجو أنه بما أن اسم الملتقى المهندسين العرب أن نضع أخبار الجمعية لكل السادة المهندسين المهتمين بمجال السلامة لتبادل الخبرات معنا و حضور المؤتمرات و الندوات التى تنظمها الجمعية ...
شاكر لكم متابعتكم 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## safety113 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا تامر
لنا الفخر بان ننتسب لجمعيتكم
لكنني مع اخي م غسان والذي اكن له اسمى ايات العرفان والتقدير وافتخر بصداقته وصداقة الجميع
حتى يكون للجمعية اسم اقليمي يجب ان لا يكون الاسم جزافا فقط لان لها فروع في الوطن العربي او القائمين عليها مؤهلين بل يلزم وهذا يجب عليكم فعله يجب ان تكون مؤهلة وذات مرجعية من احدى المنظمات الدولية او العربية كمنظمة العمل العربية
وللعلم فقط الاستاذ غسان خليل علوة خبير لدى منظمة العمل العربية - معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية بدمشق ومن الناس الذين ننحني لتواضعهم ونبل اخلاقهم وهو لا يصرح بهذا المنصب ابدا
علما انني اجتمعت معه بمؤتمر خبراء السلامة العرب وتم تكليفنا باعداد مرجع شامل عن اخطار بيئة العمل
مع الدكتور محمود ابراهيم مدير المعهد وهو قامة من قامات السلامة بالوطن العربي وكذلك مع الدكتور جهاد ابو العطا من مصر واوجه له التحية والدكتور اكرم ريشة
واغلبهم لا يفصحون عما يقومون به
اخي تامر مرة اخرى ياريت تقوم بتنسيبنا لجمعيتكم
وسنكبر ونرقى بها
اخوك احمد اسعد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي تامر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دائماً أنا أقدر جهودك العظيمة
ومقتنع بما تقوم به وكما رأيت فإني:
1- لم أقم بحذف الموضوع (أي أساساً أني لم أعتبرها جهة تهدف للربح)
2- تركت روابط الجمعية موجودة ( وبالتالي لم اعتبرها جهة خاصة)
3- انتسبت إلى صفحتكم على الفيس بوك ( لقناعتي بأهميتها)
ولكن ما أوردته سابقاً كان من باب الأمانة والحرص عليكم لتقوموا بأية إجراءات ضرورية يمكن القيام بها
مع تحياتي لكم
وتقديري لجهودك المتميزة


----------



## adelaa (29 فبراير 2012)

الأستاذ تامر عبالله شراكى
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لجهودكم المخلصة 
سعدت معكم بالالتقاء والحضور ببرنامج TOT
فى الفترة من 26:28-2-2012
بالجمعية
أرجو التواصل 
وأتمنى مزيد من التقدم والابتكار
م. عادل عبد الحليم موسى - كبير مراجعين نظم سلامة غذاء ( Leadauditor F.S.M.S )


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (29 فبراير 2012)

عاوزين نعرف ايه اخر اخبار الجمعية


----------

